# New BMW's being stolen using blank keys



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

haskindm said:


> Car locks will keep the casual thief from stealing your car. They are looking for easy pickings such as some Bozo that leaves the key in the car. * If a professional thief decides that they want your car, it is gone. No fancy key, no alarm system, no big ugly lock on your steering wheel, is going to stop them*. If all else fails they will just load it up on a rollback and drive away. Park in a well-lit spot, lock your car, and hope for the best. The same companies that sell security devices for your car, sell the tools to defeat them...


My suggestion :violent: or just use a 12 Ga. with double buck. N4S


----------

